

Containers on the Google Cloud Platform - proppy
https://developers.google.com/compute/docs/containers

======
jbeda
My slides from the talk at GlueCon: [https://speakerdeck.com/jbeda/containers-
at-scale](https://speakerdeck.com/jbeda/containers-at-scale)

~~~
patrickaljord
Could you upload it somewhere else please? Links don't work on speakerdeck and
it's unusable on mobile. I'll never understand why people keep using
speakerdeck as it has very poor usability. Your presentation looks great
though!

edit: here's the direct link to pdf
[https://speakerd.s3.amazonaws.com/presentations/83bc6d40c41a...](https://speakerd.s3.amazonaws.com/presentations/83bc6d40c41a01312237661bc0325f6c/GlueCon_2014_-_Containers_At_Scale.pdf)

~~~
jbeda
Here it is hosted on GCS:
[http://slides.eightypercent.net/GlueCon%202014%20-%20Contain...](http://slides.eightypercent.net/GlueCon%202014%20-%20Containers%20At%20Scale.pdf)

------
shykes
Google deserves a shout-out for embracing Docker in a really constructive way.
In addition to building cool tools on top of it (like the one linked here),
they are also contributing real engineering effort into the upstream Docker
project itself. For example Victor and Rohit from the Google LMCTFY team are
now active maintainers of libcontainer
([https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/pkg/libcontai...](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/pkg/libcontainer/MAINTAINERS))

------
akerl_
I'm looking forward to digging through the agent, but I'm a bit surprised that
it's in Python rather than Go, given the minimal nature of the "host" OS.

If any Google folks or other knowledgable people are around, I'd be curious to
know what went in to that choice.

~~~
thockingoog
(primary author of that python here)

We have a number of things we're looking at for agents. One is derived from
internal code, but has to clear some legal hurdles to OSS. One is a new
codebase, but not quite up to the current spec. We're also keeping an eye on
other OSS projects. We don't really want to reinvent the wheel here, but we
clearly have our own ideas about how to run jobs :)

Doing it in python was a way to quickly demonstrate the ideas and make
something that works, albeit minimally. I expect that we will want to do more
interesting things that will really ask for a "proper" (sorry python) language
like Go or C++.

Watch this space.

~~~
ddispaltro
This could be an interesting option as well, [https://github.com/virgo-agent-
toolkit](https://github.com/virgo-agent-toolkit). It has a very small
footprint, built with SIGAR for reporting metrics and a lightweight embedded
lua interpreter for performing the business logic.

~~~
thockingoog
Thanks, I'll peek at it, too.

------
ihsw
Fascinating, however I'm quite curious about whether they took a serious look
at utilizing CoreOS over Debian 7 (and if so, why Debian 7 was chosen
instead).

~~~
Zikes
As someone unfamiliar with the differences between those OSes, could you
elaborate on why you would expect them to compare CoreOS in particular and why
I or someone else might also want to consider it for similar purposes?

~~~
sturadnidge
CoreOS is essentially built for running containers, which is how Google have
described the Debian 7 image deployed in this preview. CoreOS has a number of
features that are really geared towards running it as a bare metal OS (won't
elaborate on that here, their docs do a good job of explaining), which is not
the use case here so can't really blame Google for going with something more
familiar (to them).

~~~
kbar13
[https://coreos.com/docs/running-coreos/cloud-
providers/googl...](https://coreos.com/docs/running-coreos/cloud-
providers/google-compute-engine/)

gce is one of the providers listed in the official docs, and I assume the
CoreOS guys have had some interaction with gce people.

------
rajmann
Is this a way to run docker/container in a GCE/VM, or does the
docker/container run on top of the base OS, so that your application can run
at bare metal speed, without the overhead of of a VM.

~~~
thockingoog
This runs in a VM. We're not selling bare-metal (and even if we wanted to,
Docker doesn't really have a co-tenancy model yet, so you'd have to buy full
machines...)

~~~
rajmann
Thanks for the reply. I wasn't familiar with docker, and thought that it was
similar to zones in solaris/smartos. and this offer from GCP was similar to
the SmartMachine offer from Joyent.

------
paukiatwee
Now major players start to adopt Docker, I wonder whether they should
standardized manifest format?

GCE use diff format than AWS BE, it would be good to have standard so more
love for DevOps. :)

~~~
thockingoog
We're in favor of standardizing the ideas, here.

~~~
shykes
There's a lot of discussion about that on #docker-dev. I think we (Docker
maintainers) might pick a default format + plugin system to swap in your own.
Of course the plugin would itself be a container :)

~~~
thockingoog
Interesting approach. I'm very much looking forward to hashing out the
details.

------
sidcool
Impressive of Docker to gain Google's attention. I think this is a win-win for
everyone involved.

------
cordite
Will this get amazon and others to rush to support container centric cloud
infrastructure?

~~~
jhspaybar
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/create...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/create_deploy_docker_image.html)
This seems pretty comparable, both are essentially deploying a manifest to a
machine and exposing things like ports, volumes, etc.

~~~
IanCal
Although at the moment the EBS setup will allow you to run just one container
per instance, whereas this lets you run several.

